# Redeemed/forgiven



## smallfry2580

My sister is getting a tattoo and wants to have the word "redeemed" in hebrew under it. Can someone translate this for me? We have researched this online, but we keep getting different translations. 

she is also interested in the word"forgiven"

can someone please translate these words for me in Hebrew? Thank you


----------



## scriptum

In Hebrew a participle has 4 forms according to number and gender: redeemed (man), redeemed (woman), redeemed (men), redeemed (women). Which do you choose?


----------



## Lyberty

Redeem is לגאול
Technically, _redeemed_ is נגאלתי
However, it's problematic since לגאול is not a verb that goes well with passive and it requires an object. Also it has the same sound as נגעלתי , which is _disgusted_
 
Maybe you could go with something similar, like 
ניצלתי מרוע (I was saved from evil)
חובי נפרע (my debt was paid)
I don't know the context, of course


----------



## dinji

Lyberty said:


> Redeem is לגאול
> Technically, _redeemed_ is נגאלתי
> However, it's problematic since לגאול is not a verb that goes well with passive and it requires an object. Also it has the same sound as נגעלתי , which is _disgusted_
> 
> Maybe you could go with something similar, like
> ניצלתי מרוע (I was saved from evil)
> חובי נפרע (my debt was paid)
> I don't know the context, of course


I don't know how to best translate this. I just want to point out that Lyberty is implying a "I was" in his/her translations and making them finite verbs. The litteral translation would be in pa'ul (technically גָּאוּל / גְּאוּלָה ?)

The dictionary in fact gives as its first option the root פדה, hence פָּדוּי ??

Doesn't strike me as very idiomatic.


----------



## Lyberty

Yes, גאול/גאולה might be good, but how are you going to say it in the past? They work only in the present tense.

פדוי does exist, but it brings only financial associations to mind. Like לפדות עבד (to redeem a slave) - to buy a slave and let him go free. In modern Hebrew לפדות שיק is to receive money for a check that was given to you.


----------



## Flaminius

Hello, *Lyberty*.

Must it be in the past?  _Ge'ula_ is a legitimate Hebrew name for women, so why not?

I first thought of _paduja_ because derivatives of the root p-d-h are very often used in the Scriptures.  If it sounds too out-of-place for modern Israelis, well it's a pity but may be not suitable.


----------



## Lyberty

I don't know whether it was intended to be in the past, actually. I guess I just assumed that if the person wants to tattoo _redeemed_, then the redemption happened in the past. 

But going back to the original post by Smallfry - 
I think that there is no good way for _redeemed _in Hebrew. Another options is really just גאולה, which is _redemption_ (and I think that this is what the female name means). And instead of _forgiven_ - just סליחה/מחילה, if it applys.

BTW, another option could be an imperative -  הושע אותי, גאל אותי, סלח לי, מחל לי


----------



## Flaminius

> I guess I just assumed that if the person wants to tattoo _redeemed_, then the redemption happened in the past.


Okay, the act of redeeming should have happened in the past.  I wonder, however, if _pu`al_ forms cannot refer to past events and their results in the present.  _Katuv_, for example, means that something was written in the past and we can read what was written still today; _ka-katuv be-Toratekha_ (as it is written in Your Teaching).  If that is the case, _ga'ul_ is also a result of past actions, no?


----------



## scriptum

Flaminius said:


> Okay, the act of redeeming should have happened in the past. I wonder, however, if _pu`al_ forms cannot refer to past events and their results in the present. _Katuv_, for example, means that something was written in the past and we can read what was written still today; _ka-katuv be-Toratekha_ (as it is written in Your Teaching). If that is the case, _ga'ul_ is also a result of past actions, no?


(You mean pa'ul, not pu'al)
You are right, and ga'ul is (in theory) the most exact translation of "redeemed". The word appears in the Bible, too. But for some queer reason it sounds queer to my ears... Let us say it is a very unusual word in the modern language.


----------



## danial27b

just use גאולה ,its the most accurate.
im isreali so you get the best answer here.


----------



## origumi

I agree, גאולה is good. Many young Israelis may also associate it with the beautiful song גאולה by Hemi Rodner.


----------



## m1690

**** NEW QUESTION ****
*Threads merged by moderator*​

I am getting a tattoo of the word "redeemed" and I have already gotten someone to write it, but I want to double check it. I am getting it in the context of "I am redeemed" ie. "I am redeemed by Jesus Christ." However, I just want the one word, and I do not want the pronunciation symbols but feel free to add them. Thanks for whoever helps! Also, I know that there are different parts of Hebrew I am a male. I will update later on the writing I was given.

My translation: גצלתי


----------



## mediterraneo24

No, the proper spelling is:
נגאלתי


----------



## m1690

mediterraneo24 said:


> No, the proper spelling is:
> נגאלתי



So what is the difference between yours and this: גאלתי


----------



## Maayan

m1690 said:


> So what is the difference between yours and this: גאלתי


 
גאלתי is in the active form
נגאלתי is in the passive form


----------



## hadronic

Lyberty said:


> Maybe you could go with something similar, like
> ניצלתי מרוע (I was saved from evil)


 
For "I was saved", is it better to use נצלתי or הוצלתי ? 
(nif'al or huf'al)


----------



## hadronic

Lyberty said:


> I don't know whether it was intended to be in the past, actually. I guess I just assumed that if the person wants to tattoo _redeemed_, then the redemption happened in the past


 
Hebrew only has the "active participle" and the "passive participle", and doesn't know of any of the "present active participle", "past active participle", "present passive participle" or "past passive participle".

Hebrew participles are aorists, meaning they do not convey any tense precision.

Only the Qal happens to kind-of have a distinction between present and past passive participle : the present one will use nif'al forms, and the past one pa'ul forms. Ha-sefer ha-nikhtav : the being written book, ha-sefer ha-katuv : the written book.


----------



## mediterraneo24

hadronic said:


> For "I was saved", is it better to use נצלתי or הוצלתי ?
> (nif'al or huf'al)



Not in this sense (religious sense)


----------



## jibba820

*<< NEW QUESTION - threads merged by moderator >>*

I am looking for the feminine form of "forgiven," "my redeemer lives," and "redeemed." 

Any and all help is appreciated.

Jenna


----------



## C_J

A lot depends on the context, so can you give some examples?

Also, as Lyberty said, *please be very careful *with using ג.א.ל derrivatives! While this has the general meaning of redemption, salvation, deliverence and liberation it also has a less used *homonym which means pollution, defilement and profanation! *http://he.wiktionary.org/wiki/גאל

I would recommend "נושעתי" for "I was/am saved"

But with appropiate conextual examples we can give you much better suggestions.


----------



## jibba820

I am interested in "I am forgiven" or "My redeemer lives" or "I am redeemed" 

This is the religious sense, ie I am redeemed by Christ.


----------



## trigel

As for "My redeemer lives", that sounds like Job 19:25 "And I know that my redeemer lives":
וַאֲנִי יָדַעְתִּי גֹּאֲלִי חָי (Literally: And-I know redeemer-my is.alive)


----------



## Albert Schlef

I think you'd better stick to English. These phrases sound alien in Hebrew. Translation isn't just about grammar, it's about culture, and when the target culture (Hebrew/Jewish) doesn't have the same notions as of the source culture (Christianity) then there's no point in translating.

  (Besides, I think there's a theological problem with these tattoos: they smell of arrogance (after all, who are you to judge that you are "forgiven"? and why parade this bit of news?), which is anathema to humility.)


----------



## icentropy

Albert Schlef said:


> I think you'd better stick to English. These phrases sound alien in Hebrew. Translation isn't just about grammar, it's about culture, and when the target culture (Hebrew/Jewish) doesn't have the same notions as of the source culture (Christianity) then there's no point in translating.
> 
> (Besides, I think there's a theological problem with these tattoos: they smell of arrogance (after all, who are you to judge that you are "forgiven"? and why parade this bit of news?), which is anathema to humility.)



Hi, I was looking for this same translation (and stumbled upon this thread) but wanted to expand on it a bit to make sure I was approaching it from the correct direction. 

I'm looking for the translation (into Hebrew) of either "Redeemed" or "I have been redeemed". I am not trying to convey "forgiven" as that is a whole other point. What I am trying to convey is "purchased". As in a slave that has been purchased from one master to another. The common use of the word "redeemed" by Christian circles is used (in my opinion) often used incorrectly but i suppose that's besides the point. So what would the correct translation be for "redeemed" or "i have been redeemed" as a slave would have spoken trying to communicate (or in my case remind themselves) than they have been purchased by a new master from an old one? I'd like to not only find the translation but also how it would look nicely written (i.e. caligraphy) but i figure one step at a time.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Drink

icentropy said:


> Hi, I was looking for this same translation (and stumbled upon this thread) but wanted to expand on it a bit to make sure I was approaching it from the correct direction.
> 
> I'm looking for the translation (into Hebrew) of either "Redeemed" or "I have been redeemed". I am not trying to convey "forgiven" as that is a whole other point. What I am trying to convey is "purchased". As in a slave that has been purchased from one master to another. The common use of the word "redeemed" by Christian circles is used (in my opinion) often used incorrectly but i suppose that's besides the point. So what would the correct translation be for "redeemed" or "i have been redeemed" as a slave would have spoken trying to communicate (or in my case remind themselves) than they have been purchased by a new master from an old one? I'd like to not only find the translation but also how it would look nicely written (i.e. caligraphy) but i figure one step at a time.
> 
> Thanks for any help.



It's funny because we were just having a very similar discussion in another thread. I can suggest נִפְדֵּיתִי (= "I have been redeemed").


----------

